# Fallout76



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2018)

Check out @BethesdaStudios’s Tweet: 

Well I'm excited!!

Fallout 3 remastered maybe?

#imissmymegatonhouse


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2018)

this is out soonish:
Fallout: New California - Wikipedia

but I don't think its that, not from official bethseda


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 29, 2018)

But it’s the Fallout imagery...


----------



## fishfinger (May 30, 2018)

Fallout: Real World

To be released after the Trump-Kim talks.


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

Bethesda have released the Fallout "please stand by" image before to get everyone hyped for a new installment, I am sure.  I just hope it's something new rather than a remastered version of something earlier, and that if it is new, it doesn't involve anything like Preston's "save a settlement" quest generator - my god, please no...


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

Oh and if it's some game for fucking mobile phones or a trading card thing I'm going to implode


----------



## souljacker (May 30, 2018)

Talk on twitch last night was of fallout online.


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

souljacker said:


> Talk on twitch last night was of fallout online.



Oh god another MMO that I am going to initially not be interested in then end up sucked into, I may need to clone myself.  I hope Fallout would be open world PvP though.  Not that I want that in games necessarily, but it would seem fitting for the fallout universe.

Mind you just because people on Twitch said it does not mean it is true (unless it is Bethesda themselves LOL)


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 30, 2018)

Fallout 76.



(perhaps change the title of this thread now?)


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 30, 2018)

So, things to note from the trailer:

The song indicates it'll be in or around West Virginia. Maybe. I mean, it's just a song but why choose one about a specific location?

The graphics: the character texture is bunk as usual, but the vault textures/models are different - it seems a little more stylised than the usual games. Very slightly more cartoony (but not full on cartoony). I like that. They're not going to achieve perfect graphical fidelity because of the sheer scale of their games, so constantly chasing realism ends up with a lot of stuff looking shitty. Go more stylised and you can a) save a little on texture overhead, and b) avoid the janky crap.

Anyway, I hope it's not an online thing but considering the time frame I think it's likely.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 30, 2018)

This is from 4chan *shudders*


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 30, 2018)

Kotaku says they've heard it's an online game too.

My interest has waned.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 30, 2018)




----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2018)

meh I don't really do online rpgs. I'm still looking forward to New California tho, that'll be quality. I've heard whispers of dual wield


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 30, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Fallout 76.
> 
> 
> 
> (perhaps change the title of this thread now?)



Thread title changed


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 30, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Kotaku says they've heard it's an online game too.


----------



## BigTom (May 30, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> So, things to note from the trailer:
> 
> The song indicates it'll be in or around West Virginia. Maybe. I mean, it's just a song but why choose one about a specific location?
> 
> ...



from someone on Reddit:

Vault 76 is one of the Vault-Tec vaults shown on the computer in the Citadel.

The Vault-Tec terminal in the Citadel lists Vault 76 as a "control" vault, with 500 occupants. The vault was designed to open 20 years after a nuclear war, and was among the seventeen known control vaults, meaning that it was used as a baseline to compare to experimental vaults.

--
I think that's in fallout 3
the pip boy shows 2102 so earlier than other games - some people are suggesting this could be taking the building stuff from fallout 4 and making it the centre of the game - building the first settlements in the post war era, which I would love.
I too hope it's not an online mmorpg.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 30, 2018)

Urban76


----------



## Ax^ (May 30, 2018)

also hoping for an offline mode at least


better get around to finishing fallout 4 now


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 30, 2018)

MMOs don’t have offline modes.


----------



## Ax^ (May 30, 2018)

i know but i can hope 

fan backlash type of thingy


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2018)

Online Battle Royale Scrolls online.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 30, 2018)

I've not played 4 yet, but now I have a laptop that can run it I plan to correct this soon. 

Can any of you recommend a controller for laptops? I don't think I'll be able to play this without one. A lot of websites seem to say the xbox1 and PS4 controllers but I'm reluctant to spend £40 plus. I think £30 would be reasonable. Anything cheaper but still good would be amazing. 

As for MMO's not keen so I'll probably skip this.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 30, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> I've not played 4 yet, but now I have a laptop that can run it I plan to correct this soon.
> 
> Can any of you recommend a controller for laptops? I don't think I'll be able to play this without one. A lot of websites seem to say the xbox1 and PS4 controllers but I'm reluctant to spend £40 plus. I think £30 would be reasonable. Anything cheaper but still good would be amazing.
> 
> As for MMO's not keen so I'll probably skip this.


I got an XBox controller for Skyrim but tbh I thought it was a waste of money. Mouse and keyboard is still superior IMO, even on a laptop.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 30, 2018)

Hmm yeah I'd read this. I've not really got anywhere that I can use my mouse. At least not for first person games. I'll give it a go though and see how I get on.


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2018)

I'm hyped either way, will just have to work out how to split my gaming time (or clone myself) if it is an MMO


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 25, 2018)

Yeah, i've already taken the day off work for this, even though it's online...


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jun 27, 2018)

If it's online I'm not really interested, loved the atmosphere of Fallout 3, New Vegas was great too, 4 was a bit of a let down, but I mostly enjoyed it, I think.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 5, 2018)

So i've got the beta because I pre ordered it.  Have played a couple of hours, so only really just beyond the initial tutorials, it's pretty cool.  More FO4 than NV though.  Online is pretty seamless, and you don't have to interact with other players unless you want to. Beta is pretty glitchy/jerky at times, looks to be more a rendering thing than online jitter imo.  Couple of control changes are confusing, and vats doesn't slow time like it used to, so it's more 'real time' than before.


----------



## Epona (Nov 9, 2018)

I was given a beta code and I have been playing every beta session - will be buying it.

It's more Fallout, nothing too horrendous in terms of "ugh, other people in my game" (massive map 4x the size of Fallout 4 map, with 24 players max in one instance).

It is a little difficult at the moment to be social with people you actually would like to be social with in game, that is where it is failing a bit tbh.  As in I log into game and I am not put in the same instance as the 1 person on my friends list.  If we switch servers to play together then one of us logs off for 10 minutes to make a sarnie, then logs back on, we won't necessarily be in the same instance *facepalm*

I wouldn't say no to in game text chat.  At the moment, my only means of communication (given that I am hearing impaired) is to do great big emotes like some cartoonish idiot.

It's actually really weird, given that the game itself has a halfway decent captioning system, so you can actually see *Scorched:  Aaargh, urrrgh, no not me" come up on screen - but there is not any text chat for us deaf-uns to talk to other players. (Am considering brushing up on my morse code so that I can communicate by flashing my pipboy light.)


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2018)

I think this is out today.

Is anybody bothered?


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 14, 2018)

Yup, had originally taken today off but now need to work.  Was trying to sign in late last night/v early this morning, but don't know which timezone they were going on as I still couldn't get back on after they shut the beta.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 14, 2018)

tommers said:


> I think this is out today.
> 
> Is anybody bothered?


Still Red Dead'ing it. 
I will buy fallout but it can wait for a price drop or a trade in copy.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 14, 2018)

Kid is more excited than me. I aint bovered. Maybe play.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2018)

I've heard its like fallout 4 more than anything else, which is another nail in the coffin for me.

The internet tells me obsidian and betheseda won't be working on fallout together ever again, which is a shame, cos new vegas really is the dogs tits


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2018)

Obsidian have been bought by Microsoft.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm waiting to hear more about it before I buy it. Not keen on the multiplayer online aspect but love the idea of a first person post apocalypse settlement building game so this might be something I like but I definitely want to know more and maybe try before I buy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2018)

tommers said:


> I think this is out today.
> 
> Is anybody bothered?



Not really...


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 14, 2018)

The multiplayer aspect was surprisingly ok, it wasn't full of levelled up people dropping nukes on newbies or anything, and you can disable voice chat.


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2018)

It's fine, with max of 24 people per instance on a MASSIVE map, it's as solo or multi-player as you want it to be.

If you have people on your friends list, instead of clicking PLAY, look at the social tab and join a server that a friend is on.  Or just solo it - I've been playing fairly heavily since launch and during beta, I've actually run into very few people unless it was a deliberate decision to play together.  You can see dots on the map for other players so it's easy to avoid people if you want to go it alone.

If you want to PvP then go for it, there are workshop resources that can be claimed and defended from NPCs and other players (including building your own defences etc).  If you don't, then set yourself to pacifist mode - you can't hurt anyone, and all anyone can do to you is follow you around and slap you for virtually next to no damage - it's little more than an annoyance.  If someone persists you can block them and relog to a different instance.

And yeah, disable global voice chat unless you want to trade - team or friends only is best, or just turn it off entirely in game if you use an external utility like Discord with your friends already.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 16, 2018)

Quite enjoying it. It's quite intense though; wher you'd maybe switch into pipboy to change weapons in the other games you can't do that efficiently or you'll get gubbed because it's in real time. Quite like how vats works though. I need to get all my shortcuts on the dpad set up properly, as a result. Ran into some super mutants near my camp last night and almost died as I ran out of ammo and had to hide while I switched weapons. My machine gun turrets on the base were next to useless (level 4 machine guns, I'm on L8 just now), so I guess I need to find better plans.


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2018)

I don't know how it works with a controller, but on keyboard any weapons you mark as favourite are given a hotkey, you can then switch weapons at the press of a button.  I imagine with a controller you'd use the radial menu to switch between favourites, which I guess takes a fraction longer.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 16, 2018)

Yeah, I managed to do that this evening. It's faster, but I like the dpad way of doing it, even if it meant fewer options. If you push down you get the emotes radial and up gives you the favourites one. 


Managed to kill two batches of five or six supermutants earlier so feel I'm getting better. (Level 9 now)


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2018)

BTW, if anyone wants to friend me, I am Epona222


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 18, 2018)

You're on PC right?  There's no cross-platform if i remember right.  Lame.


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah I am on PC.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2018)

Can I just check whether you can play this without going on line?

OH loves these games but he doesn't go online for any games and we don;t have a subscription or anything.  Can he play it normally, or is it not worth it?


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 21, 2018)

No, it's all online and you need a PlayStation plus account (or Xbox live) if it's a console.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 21, 2018)

Hanging out in West Virginia.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> No, it's all online and you need a PlayStation plus account (or Xbox live) if it's a console.


Well that's not worth getting for him then . He's going to be disappointed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2018)

Me76 said:


> Well that's not worth getting for him then . He's going to be disappointed.


Fallout: New California mod is basically a whole new game with the New Vegas interface/engine. If you are on PC its not difficult to get that running
Fallout: New California mod

 there is also New Vegas Frontier out which adds loads more content.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 22, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Fallout: New California mod is basically a whole new game with the New Vegas interface/engine. If you are on PC its not difficult to get that running
> Fallout: New California mod
> 
> there is also New Vegas Frontier out which adds loads more content.


you got a link for Frontier ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> you got a link for Frontier ?


I thought it had been released same day as NV Cali but a brief google says I am wrong:



*When will The Frontier be available?*

We aim to finish this mod as soon as possible, however we all only work in our free time. We are currently pushing for a max end of 2018 release.
F.A.Q. – Fallout Newvegas The Frontier


----------



## cybershot (Nov 23, 2018)

Critics are absolutely panning this, is it that bad?


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 23, 2018)

It's very buggy, still.  (In terms of glitches while you're playing, dropped frames (PS4) and temporary freezes).  It's not as bad as is being made out, but that's hardly high praise.  I bought it on pre-order, and wish I'd waited tbh.  It's fun exploring and building stuff, but the missions feel very secondary, and the servers only have 24 players on them, so are very sparse (almost, in fact, like a post apocalyptic world).  I'm enjoying it, but it has the potential to be a *fantastic* game, and it's just ok right now.  I think they'll patch it up over the coming months (think of the difference between No Man's Sky at launch and the Atlas Rising update), so maybe wait.


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2018)

On PC, the performance is smooth (at least for me)

I want text chat - I'm hearing impaired so have in game voice chat turned off, I only do voice chat with a few friends on our DIscord (they are ok with me asking them to repeat what was said)...  I would like text chat to be able to trade stuff, say hi to someone when they appear at my camp etc


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't think it is anywhere as bad as the reviews make out - I am having a lot of fun.  

It is not all it could be, but that doesn't mean it is bad.


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2018)

I do think there are some problems with the game.

I also think that a lot of the complaints are from folks who started characters at the start of the beta, rushed them through leveling and are now going "what is the end game?"  I have not run into this because I have characters at level 20 and level 12 - have been taking it as a long-haul exploration game, rather than ramp it up and hit max level ASAP (possibly through exploits) and then find there is not a lot to do.  Beth have mentioned possible faction based PvP for endgame


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2018)

Hahaha, ouch.


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2018)

tommers said:


> Hahaha, ouch.




Yeah they seriously fucked it in terms of data security, this week has been an utter disaster for the game so far.  A patch at 6 hours of downtime on Tuesday, followed by half the playerbase unable to log in, and those that can able to use an exploit to duplicate high end items, while the lower end players are battling with all sorts of bugs (and not of the bloatfly/stingwing variety! At least they drop meat that can be cooked or used in some way!) and then a serious breach in terms of personal data which they could potentially be prosecuted for - not the best week they have ever had.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 6, 2018)

Shit that sounds dreadful.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 6, 2018)

My other half said to me (as i bemoaned losing 20 minutes of game time to a server crash that reset me to before a mission, BUT MINUS THE AMMO I'D USED) that i should probably just leave it a couple of months until it's patched up and stable.  Think she's probably right.  It was a big patch released Monday, and if anything my experience was buggier/laggier.


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> My other half said to me (as i bemoaned losing 20 minutes of game time to a server crash that reset me to before a mission, BUT MINUS THE AMMO I'D USED) that i should probably just leave it a couple of months until it's patched up and stable.  Think she's probably right.  It was a big patch released Monday, and if anything my experience was buggier/laggier.



Yeah the patch was a complete and utter shitfest, that caused a lot of people who had been pottering along quite happily to suddenly not be able to log in, or when they did having their carry weight not register properly (which in a game that has an element of "Inventory Simulator 2018" is not a good look).

I am sure they will get it sorted out eventually, the game isn't as shit as one would think from the mass hysteria about it, it's actually really good if you like exploration in a Fallout world. The map is fucking massive - I have been playing since beta and have not even got to see half of it yet - every area is interesting, there are lots of side quests and dailies and events and lore and some weird cult shit going on which is freaky.

I like exploration (I preferred FO3 over FONV, because exploration was more interesting in the former - I did like FONV for the factions and questing though) and discovering all the little vignettes that the devs put in FO 76, the little satires and parodies and reconstruction of Manet art and Lovecraftian shitholes of doom - all over the fucking massive map, sometimes in the oddest places that don't even have map markers- there is some love in the thing, which is plain if you play it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 6, 2018)

The good side to all this shitstorm is that it'll be loads cheaper after xmas or in a couple of months.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 6, 2018)

Fallout 3: Where's my dad?
Fallout 4: Where's my son?
Fallout 76: Where's my refund?


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 6, 2018)

I doubt I've seen a quarter of it yet.  Just got up to whitesprings in between crashes.  Game needs a central town where the 'survivors' can congregate, and to up the number of people who can play on a server.


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2018)

Chilli.s said:


> The good side to all this shitstorm is that it'll be loads cheaper after xmas or in a couple of months.



It's already been on sale, you missed it...


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> I doubt I've seen a quarter of it yet.  Just got up to whitesprings in between crashes.  Game needs a central town where the 'survivors' can congregate, and to up the number of people who can play on a server.



The central point is supposedly Whitesprings, however it is really lucrative in terms of xp and high end gear if it gets nuked - so more often that not it is in a highly radioactive blast zone in a lot of instances - just do not log out with your character at Whitesprings, because if you log back in to a nuked site you'll probably die before you can switch servers.

This could be fixed by making the area less lucrative in terms of xp and gear farming, then people would nuke other places instead.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 6, 2018)

Huh, interesting.  I just sort of blasted through it on my way to doing something else, might double back.  I"m only l19 tbh, have just done the fire breathers training.


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> Huh, interesting.  I just sort of blasted through it on my way to doing something else, might double back.  I"m only l19 tbh, have just done the fire breathers training.



I have 2 characters at around lvl 20 to 23-ish - one is going to be a power armour melee build, the other a sniper build.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 22, 2019)

Says it all video:



Very funny


----------



## iamwithnail (May 22, 2019)

Went back and played it again a couple of weeks ago, still not enjoying it.  Bought FO4 on the PC instead and been happily playing that instead. Looking forward to the world of mods that's possible.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> you got a link for Frontier ?


its finally out and somehow is now as big or bigger than the original game. If you know what to do with mods and so on theres a download here:








						Fallout - The Frontier
					

Fallout: The Frontier is a gigantic DLC/New Game. As the “Courier” you start a new adventure centered around a conflict between the NCR and the Legion in the snow blasted remains of Portland Orego




					www.nexusmods.com
				




or there will be a steam downloadable version from monday iirc. Looks amazing.


----------

